# What do you think of Drive de Cartier ?



## hoppejung

I'm thinking of buying a steel version. I want to see some review before pulling a trigger but not so much discussion in forums.

However, reviews from major watch media are good. I also went to AD to try on and loved it except the buckle. I wish it uses a simple buckle.

What are your thoughts ?


----------



## lorsban

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

Very nice looking watch. Original shaped dress watch: like a round tv shape. You don't see manufacturers trying out new things especially for dress watches.

Don't worry about the buckle. You can put whatever you want in there.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

I think it's absolutely beautiful


----------



## Rallyfan13

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

The steel white dial is the cleanest and best looking of the range, and I like the "inner" dial pattern a lot. I like the tourbillion the least in that range.


----------



## hoiboy

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

Really liked the face's look, but the face is quite big and I felt like the proportion was a bit off due to how thin it was. Unfortunately didn't get to try the 0005. Good watch overall, but I might buy something else once I've saved up.


----------



## lorsban

I like the black...









Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## doubleosullivan

I saw one today at the cartier boutique, very impressed. I love the shape. I'm not a huge cartier, but to me it's like the evolution of the santos.


----------



## plastique999

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*



hoiboy said:


> Really liked the face's look, but the face is quite big and I felt like the proportion was a bit off due to how thin it was. Unfortunately didn't get to try the 0005. Good watch overall, but I might buy something else once I've saved up.
> 
> View attachment 8208626


Interested in this watch....hmmm does it wear large for 40cm?
What size is your wrist?


----------



## aaroniusl

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

I really like this watch alot, been thinking about it since i tried it on on two occasions. I have just sold off my Nomos yesterday and have placed an order for the Drive at my local AD. This will fill in the role of my perfect dress watch in my small collection.


----------



## Mark_NJ

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

it is a nice looking watch, especially on the wrist. however, you have to be willing to be a little non-traditional in terms of shape for the long haul as it has pretty strong wrist presence.


----------



## aaroniusl

The strong wrist presence and the unique shape are the main reasons I am attracted to this watch. Not to mention how detailed and beautiful the dial is.



Mark_NJ said:


> it is a nice looking watch, especially on the wrist. however, you have to be willing to be a little non-traditional in terms of shape for the long haul as it has pretty strong wrist presence.


----------



## christianj

I too liked the look of the black dialed version BUT after trying it (and the white dialed version) on today I have to say it has the worst legibility of any watch I've ever tried on. The white dialed version is gorgeous!


----------



## Carrera8

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

I never thought Cartier would interest me up until now with the Drive the Cartier range. The watch has a vintage look to it. The white dial in particular is very striking. Although being a dressier Cartier, I wouldn't restrict it to just formal occasions.

I'm looking at a less sportier white dial to add to my humble collection. I think this is it.


----------



## marker2037

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

I want one badly. I didn't even know they were hitting ADs yet. I'll have to try one on soon.


----------



## aaroniusl

I totally agree with you on the black dial version, the legibility is quite terrible! The white dial is absolutely gorgeous!



christianj said:


> I too liked the look of the black dialed version BUT after trying it (and the white dialed version) on today I have to say it has the worst legibility of any watch I've ever tried on. The white dialed version is gorgeous!


----------



## aaroniusl

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

I haven't really paid much attention to Cartier watches previously although I heard from many of my friends of the iconic Santos 100 XL. It was only until the Drive was announced that I started noticing. It was almost love at first sight when I saw the Drive. I went to a local hands-on event of the new Santos XL Carbon which is ADLC and sporting the in-house movement MC1847 last weekend and that is a real beauty as well. I really like that piece and if not for the fact that I have already placed an order for the Drive, that will be a serious contender for my money. But ultimately I still feel the Drive is more suitable for my needs as I want something dressier, the Santos 100 XL Carbon is a sportier piece.

Count me as a small fan of Cartier watches now.



Carrera8 said:


> I never thought Cartier would interest me up until now with the Drive the Cartier range. The watch has a vintage look to it. The white dial in particular is very striking. Although being a dressier Cartier, I wouldn't restrict it to just formal occasions.
> 
> I'm looking at a less sportier white dial to add to my humble collection. I think this is it.


----------



## gekos

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

IMHO: This watch is really out of proportions, looks cheap not in terms of money. Anyway it says Cartier on the dial.


----------



## aaroniusl

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

I beg to differ, not sure if you have seen or hold the Drive in the metal yet? Nothing about it feels or looks cheap. It is as premium as any other luxury watches in its class.



gekos said:


> IMHO: This watch is really out of proportions, looks cheap not in terms of money. Anyway it says Cartier on the dial.


----------



## Covenant

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

I really like the design, but IMO it looks very big on the wrist. I haven't tried one on in person though, which may change my perspective.


----------



## beeman101

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

Love the Brand
Love the Watch
Hate the sizing & propotions!


----------



## LostAtSea

*Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*

The basic SS white dial is an absolute stunner. Will be my next watch for sure. Needless to say, it can be had for ~$5K on the gray market.


----------



## Dejadragon

Beautiful dial, a real stunner. Slightly too large for my wrists though. Every time I come face to face with a modern Cartier I'm surprised by its gargantuan size. 


Tag Ti5 Kirium, Omega Polaris, Longines Hydroconquest, Certina DS Podium, Tag F1, Cartier Tank Vermeil, Tissot Dream, Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub, Laco Augsburg,


----------



## crazyfingers

I got to try the SS and the Pink Gold versions at my AD the other day. I absolutely love the design and think they are priced well too.


----------



## hoppejung

I went to AD several times to try on the watch. I love the SS white dial. It's stunning. But the clasp is quite difficult to use. I wish Cartier use a simpler clasp.


----------



## LostAtSea

Yes, the clasp is IMO terrible.


----------



## updyke

I purchased a Drive last week, and the clasp is fine. At first it amy be a tad tight, but I got used to its tightness quickly. I have not been able to take it off. It has so much presence, but als ois quite thin. I have gotten tired of thick watches, and this watch is so refreshing!


----------



## YoureTerrific

Looking forward to seeing one in the metal soon. Like other collectors, this is the first Cartier to get my attention.

Anyone know the lug width?

Photos: https://www.instagram.com/youreterrific1/


----------



## hoppejung

I'm planning to buy the SS white dial. Just waiting for new stock to come in.

However, I might change a strap to Hermes. I read from Hodinkee that Hermes's watch strap is hand made, hand stiched. But it is quite difficult to buy one.


----------



## christianj

There's already sellers on eBay selling them at close to 20% discount. How can that be when they haven't even been sent out to all ADs yet?


----------



## crazyfingers

hoppejung said:


> I read from Hodinkee that Hermes's watch strap is hand made, hand stiched.


Yup, you can see how they're made here:


----------



## VicLeChic

This is the first Carrier I've ever been interested in.

Tried one on today at the boutique. Looks much better in pictures than in the metal. On my wrist it looked odd, kind of boxy and bulky. I was underwhelmed. Took a good look at the guilloche and movement decoration. It was ok, not as great as I thought it would be. Clearly not a dress watch, more like an elegant sports watch. Wouldn't wear it with a suit. Pictures can be deceiving. For those who plan on getting one, be sure you see it and try it on first.


----------



## MLJinAK

It's awesome. If you have the wrist for it, do it!

-MLJinAK.


----------



## MDKane

Not a fan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Picked one up...it is good but not great. 
The clasp is horrible. It does have strong wrist presence. The thin proportions and lightweight make it feel....less hefty, could be perceived as cheap?
Classy, elegant design that does ok for me at work. 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## jambos5151

Visually stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellzar

Looks great to me in pictures. Love the uniquely Cartier look. But I feel I couldn't get away with it on the wrist. The size and proportions looks a bit off for me and my daily wear is pretty conservative. But maybe I'll pop by the local AD and just give it a shot... 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppae

Does AD give any discount?


----------



## VicLeChic

Hoppae said:


> Does AD give any discount?


Absolutely not, 0% discount. I was shocked. The watch can be had 30% off on the web.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppae

VicLeChic said:


> Absolutely not, 0% discount. I was shocked. The watch can be had 30% off on the web.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I have an issue with where to buy. I'm living in Bangkok. I just received a call from local Cartier boutique that the Drive de Cartier watch has just come in. They offer no discount. On the other hand, the other AD nearby offers me 15%.

Where should I buy? A 15% discount is quite tempting but I feels safer to buy from the boutique. What do you think?


----------



## VicLeChic

15% off from an AD is quite good, considering the boutique won't do any discount. If you value peace of mind and don't want to take your chances on the web, go for it. Me personally I'd chose an online trusted seller. But don't buy before seeing and trying it on. Pictures might be deceiving.


----------



## Hoppae

VicLeChic said:


> 15% off from an AD is quite good, considering the boutique won't do any discount. If you value peace of mind and don't want to take your chances on the web, go for it. Me personally I'd chose an online trusted seller. But don't buy before seeing and trying it on. Pictures might be deceiving.


Thank you


----------



## UberDave

I've been waiting for a chance to see this in person, finally got the chance to do so at a promotion party hosted by an AD in Chicago last week.

They had the black and white dialed stainless models available to try on. I thought the watch was visually appealing, more so in person than in pictures. It's very comfortable on the wrist (at least if your wrist is on the larger side) and quite lovely to look at. I, like others, found the clasp to be disappointing from both a functional and aesthetic perspective. If I were ever to own one I'd likely put it on an aftermarket strap. Overall, though, I'd say its a winner.


----------



## Tyler Kullervo

I really love it. I've seen it in person and the photos simply don't do it justice. That said, I think I've fallen victim to Cartier's marketing team - they've done a fantastic job building up this watch and developing an aura around it. (Look at the drive de cartier videos on youtube.)


----------



## Schussnik

Stunning watch, love the "simple" white dial version. Definitely on my list for 2017!


----------



## heb

It looks pretty nice. But in the process of making a dress-style watch for "the masses", they, of course, made it too friggin' large. Back to the drawing board boys.

heb


----------



## aaroniusl

Having owned the white version for a few months, I can say its a very beautiful watch which is surprisingly versatile on many different types of outfits.

If I have to nitpick, the case should be slightly smaller in size (38mm or 39mm) as its current 41mm wears quite big on the wrist. And the dial will looks even better if the date window is omitted.


----------



## leatherheadff

I tried on both the white and black dialed models at a store last weekend, I was amazed at how light and low profile it was. I really expected it to be thicker given it's dimensions and auto movement. Between the two, I loved the white dial the most, and would gladly wear one every day. As someone else mentioned, the clasp was weird. I actually couldn't get it clasped on either model, and I generally consider myself pretty decent at handling watches. May have just been stiff though...

Either way, I LOVED it. I'd never really thought about a Cartier seriously, until I put on this one.


----------



## ajbutler13

Just wanted to resurrect this thread to see if there are any owners out there who'd be willing to chime in with some longer-term impressions. I'm considering the black dialed version, pre-owned.


----------



## Johann23

Rallyfan13 said:


> *Re: What do you of Drive de Cartier ?*
> 
> The steel white dial is the cleanest and best looking of the range, and I like the "inner" dial pattern a lot. I like the tourbillion the least in that range.


My friend has that exact version. The white tile and steel leather. And it is a very cool watch. It's pretty big, slightly too big for me but it looks great on him. That watch can pull double duty for dress up and casual really easily.


----------

